
Interactive FB Live Streams with PHP and FFMPEG. Live Reactions Counts and Shoutouts - JamesTheHacker
https://github.com/JamesTheHacker/Facebook-Live-Reactions
======
Toadsoup
Looks like it could be really useful. How difficult would it be to replace the
audio to a live stream? Or for that matter the background as a live video?

